# Painting Oak Cabinets



## Koda2009 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi, My newest project for the year is painting my oak cabinets. My wife wants a smooth finish, I'm having trouble hiding all of the grain in the doors and drawer faces. Any ideas?
Thanks
Zach


----------



## Dave (PacNW) (Apr 19, 2009)

*Use a Grain Filler!!*

You will have to use a grain filler on oak to get a smooth surface:yes:

Dave(PacNW)


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

Crystalac works well, and is pretty easy to find.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

_*R U KRAZY*_ ???

Ed


----------



## smitty62 (Jan 9, 2010)

Zach:
PLEASE set your wife down and explain to her that painting oak cabinets is sacrilege! Also, if you ever plan on selling your home, plan on the price being reduced because of painted cabinets. Further, because of the grain paint cannot be removed from oak unless it is planed to a new surface. Finally--it just looks tacky:thumbdown:


----------



## jriffel (May 13, 2009)

My God man! Have you no love for wood? Have you never worked with something more beautiful than 2x4 Doug Fir? Keep the Oak, the ex-wife doesn't have to live there!


----------



## nicewood (Sep 15, 2009)

If you do have to paint Oak it is possible to do it in such a way that the grain still shows through, looks quite good also


----------



## Koda2009 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for your help fellas. I love natural wood, just not oak, not our cabinets anyways. I agree that oak CAN look very nice and I agree that painting over hardwood cabinets is a little crazy but, we have old, ugly, dark stained oak cabinets. it makes our little kitchen seem MUCH smaller than it already is. I would love to just re build the whole thing but we don't have the time or money right now. I got one door and drawer painted and got some of the grain out and just told her that 'This is as good as it gets.'
Thank you all again for your thoughts.
Zach


----------



## RUSSR (Jan 6, 2010)

Say Zach,
Sherwin Williams makes a good adhesive primer for such a project. You should not be able to just paint over varnished wood.
grain out of oak good luck.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Koda2009 said:


> Hi, My newest project for the year is painting my oak cabinets. My wife wants a smooth finish, I'm having trouble hiding all of the grain in the doors and drawer faces. Any ideas?
> Thanks
> Zach


Oak looks very attractive when painted and the grain lines show through.

I have been painting lacquer colors on furniture all week for a decorator. The client has a summer beach house in Galveston, TX. and they want that 'beach' look. 
I love working with wood, but I dont go ga-ga over it. Wood is just another building medium. If it looks good, it will add value to your house. Most potential buyers buy what they like. They are paying for the 'look' and not necessarily the wood. Besides, red oak is not what most would call a premium wood. Personally, I like red oak whether natural or painted. 

More than likely, your cabinets were previously finished with lacquer. Get a good wax remover and clean the heck out of it. Scuff sand with 220 very lightly, prime with a vinyl sealer and finish with 2 coats of pre-cat lacquer to what ever color she wants. Most of this can be done in place. After the cleaning and basic prep like masking, you could shoot the primer and pre-cat all in one day.

BTW, ignore the text on the photos, they was notes to the decorator. 

Anyway, 'pickling' went out of style a while back, but since she wants the cabinets painted, you might suggest that to her.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Julie.

Have you ever used bronzing powders made to be mixed with lacquer from Gemini or Mowhawk?

Usually if I want metallic colors, I use automobile paint. Works great on wood. 

Do you have any samples of your work using these metallics?
Would love to see it.


----------



## smitty62 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Painting oak cabinets*

Yep, them thar pinks, reds and don't forget the orange --look great on furniture--kind of look like K-mart's blue light specials. :blink: Your mother must have been frightened by a color wheel when she was pregnant.:thumbdown: It would most be appreciated in Haiti , Peru or Tijauna:yes:


----------

